# DeRosa porn



## Mr. Versatile

This is my favorite bike. It's a '94 Nuovo Classico. I've updated it a little, which includes new paint. I got it back from the painter about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Thanks!


----------



## caterham

*Vintage DeRosa porn for Mr.Versatile*

*RE:"This is my favorite bike."*

I know exactly what you mean by "favorite". Many other bikes have come and gone over the years but my old DeRosa remains my reference point for ride quality and handling and it's still a joy to ride.She's no wall hanger and gets taken out on a regular basis,tho I admit she doesn't see very many rain miles these days.I ordered her new as a frameset in 79. The size is a 50.5 c-c and the colour was called "ambrosio", a sort of dark olive brown with a fine gold flake overspray that changes it's tone with the light.Here's some recent pics.

best regards,
ken


----------



## Mr. Versatile

That looks great. It's funny how different bikes look in different sizes. Mine's a 60.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## Guest

Love De Rosa's


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## Mr. Versatile

That looks great Too Many. Are those Campy Chain rings? Reason I ask is I had Campy cranks like those, Nuovo Record, but I bought some Sugino chainrings because they were drilled. I thought they looked better, and I like the ones you have.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Versatile said:


> That looks great Too Many. Are those Campy Chain rings? Reason I ask is I had Campy cranks like those, Nuovo Record, but I bought some Sugino chainrings because they were drilled. I thought they looked better, and I like the ones you have.


Drilled Campy Record ................


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

*Well made up!*

@ Caterham: THIS is what I would call tasty!!
@ Mr. Versatile: Ever thought about quill stem?!?

Attached 2 pics of my trainingsbike to give you a chance to tear my taste to pieces. But please don't start the Campy vs. Shimano debate again - heard it all and am tired of that for ever!

P.S. My Neo Primato is waiting in my workshop for getting finished (next month?). Will let you have a photo of that one, too.

Vincent


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Yup! I've thought about a quill stem. In fact my bike had a quill stem on it for 13 years. I replaced with the present stem, so that I could install a carbon fork. Your Batt looks all right, but kinda plain for my taste. I have a Panasonic commuter that's exactly the same color. From 40-50 meters, I don't think you could tell them apart.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

This one plain, too?!?

P.S. Had a major tire exchange meanwhile. Riding Schwalbe Ultremos now - wow, great stuff!


----------



## barry1021

If that bike were my size, your life would be at risk.....

b21


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

I know, Barry. That's why I took it 2 sizes big!!

P.S. Thanks for compliment!


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Better pic of my Batt now! (Nikon D-SLR!! Great machine, great photos - well, for my taste!). But still wished to have one tailor made for me by Sacha White!!!


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Nice bike. If you're unhappy because you wanted a custom one, please feel free to send this one to me. It looks like my size (59-60). BTW, I'd be delighted to pay any shipping costs incurred.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Hi Versi! Jepp - your size. Bike's for free! But shipping is 4.800 USD (roundabout). But still, might keep it and have the Vanilla as a well third. Tendency goes to third bikes anyway (at least here in Europe). 

P.S. Should have ordered the Vanilla a couple of years ago, when the waiting list was only a year. Talked to Sacha those days and would have loved to meet the guy!


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Y'know...never mind sending it. For that postage, I'll send a limo to pick it up.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Better send invitation plus limo for the two of us and I'll come over to go walkies around the block with you and your Primato!!

P.S. Post pic of your Prim!!!


----------



## Guest

Geez,

I bought a Primato and haven't even laid eyes on it yet.

These pics are killing me.

How about a few more .............


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Toomany - Toomany - Toomany! You're steeling away from my riding time! 
Post a pic of your Prim or I steel you a leg!!!

P.S. I have some little explanation lyrics for pic 1 & 2, but dunno, how to put them in there:

pic 1: The parking space in front of my garden hutch, which I mainly use sundays for fishing. 

pic 2: Well, lots of parking space. Many biker friends are coming sundays for fishing! And that's why I added that little side building for havíng them all overnight ...


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

By the way had the drilled Campy chain rings in the mid eightees (?) too if I remember the time right, they were kind of "standard" these days. (It was all Campy Record. I even hadn't heard of Shimano those days.)

I love Eddy's colours on your bike, Toomany. Great paint that is, really. And the over all design of your bike is perfect. Brillant! With respect to the age of that machine. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

I would post pics of the Primato if I could.

The seller would not ship outside the US, so the bike was shipped to friend in Arizona ( who fortunately takes a smaller bike than me) , so the bike is in Arizona, I am in BC and I will not be mated with my baby until July!!



What bars are those on your bike? I bought the same stem for my build, the 3TTT Evol, haven't decided on bars yet.

3TTT bars would be a good match.


----------



## zmudshark

Quit your whining, here's a picture of your frame laying on the grease splattered garage carpet


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Quit your whining, here's a picture of your frame laying on the grease splattered garage carpet


So close ..............................


----------



## zmudshark

I think I'll build it up with Shimano so b21 can test her out this week ;-)


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> I think I'll build it up with Shimano so b21 can test her out this week ;-)


You hang Shimano on that and I'll have to burn it!


----------



## zmudshark

I wouldn't be talking about burning bikes if I were you ;-)


----------



## zmudshark

Too soon?


----------



## Guest

good point ...........

No more talk about fires.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Hi Toomany!
Good idea to get the bar too, it matches perfectly. And the shape is excellent: safe grip, perfect handling! Having 3ttt Evolution you should opt for 3ttt bars too. It's the Forma SL and you still find it mail order in Europe. But mind the colour, it's sort of Titan Grey! No problem if you go for Dura Ace, light grey too. And don't worry, Dura Ace isn't such a good burner as Record with all its plastic parts (hehe). Good Luck!

P.S. I hope you don't think about using that Easton fork on your Prim?!?

P.P.S. Lovely headset the GripNut, but not for a Prim! Send it to me - I'll use it for my cyclocross!! (Chris King rules on dirtbikes)


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

If I'm talking about Dura Ace on Prims I'm talking about new ones. New Neoprimatos have nothing to do with classic retro bikes in fact, modern high tech machines they are (tubing, geometry and Paragon drop outs. I love the Paragons. They make for a stiffy ride under the bubble!). Old Super Record would make a fine build for your vintage Prim!

P.S. End of May I'm riding the Berlin Velothon with it. I'm starting with the 35 km/h block, which is pretty close to the pros. Having all the thousands of hobbyists and summer-sunday-riders behind me that might give me a chance to get it through the course undammaged ...

P.P.S. @ Toomany: Find my bar tip above (#2). It was misplaced, dunno how.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

caterham said:


> *RE:"This is my favorite bike."*


Just looked your pics over more carefully this time, Ken. It is one of the most perfect designed machines I've ever seen - saying someone, who pays attention to the smallest detail himself in his bike design. Compliments! Bar Tape fixation and pump decorated with Italian flag, San Marco Regal and all the rest. All perfect in style & period.Marvellous!


----------

